# Help needed 6 month old large breed!



## Ki9090 (May 15, 2012)

Hello all, I have a 6 month old Presa canario female. She has been fed up till now purina pro plan large breed puppy (what she was fed till 8 weeks) well now she stars to chew her feet a bit and has been putting away 7 cups a day. So I went online and read a ton on food and this is my problem. I bought her innova large breed puppy (which I now found out was bought by P&G) so I wanna get something else. I heard about the recall as well, so in left wondering should I get orijin or acana? Will the pro plan be too high a protein? Or is she close to done growing height wise? She is 25inches at the top of the shoulder and 74lbs now. Thanks guys


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Ki9090 said:


> Hello all, I have a 6 month old Presa canario female. She has been fed up till now purina pro plan large breed puppy (what she was fed till 8 weeks) well now she stars to chew her feet a bit and has been putting away 7 cups a day. So I went online and read a ton on food and this is my problem. I bought her innova large breed puppy (which I now found out was bought by P&G) so I wanna get something else. I heard about the recall as well, so in left wondering should I get orijin or acana? Will the pro plan be too high a protein? Or is she close to done growing height wise? She is 25inches at the top of the shoulder and 74lbs now. Thanks guys


Pro Plan is filled with corn (filler and boosts 'protein' content) and other crappy ingredients, it's likely that is what has been causing her to chew her feet. Protein is not the enemy - remember - dogs are carnivores. At six months your dog is likely still growing - has she been spayed? If not - I wouldn't spay her yet. Hormones do so much for the growth period - think of humans in that regard. 

Acana is a great food - try any of their grain free line: RANCHLANDS, WILD PRAIRIE, PACIFICA or GRASSLANDS. Once you switch I would keep her on it for a month and see how she's doing. There's a transition period for every food. Also you feed a lot less on Acana - I would feed the lowest value for her weight (I find the values on the bag a bit too high in terms of feeding).

Hope that helps.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Ki9090 said:


> Hello all, I have a 6 month old Presa canario female. She has been fed up till now purina pro plan large breed puppy (what she was fed till 8 weeks) well now she stars to chew her feet a bit and has been putting away 7 cups a day. So I went online and read a ton on food and this is my problem. I bought her innova large breed puppy (which I now found out was bought by P&G) so I wanna get something else. I heard about the recall as well, so in left wondering should I get orijin or acana? Will the pro plan be too high a protein? Or is she close to done growing height wise? She is 25inches at the top of the shoulder and 74lbs now. Thanks guys


Yeah, get her off Pro Plan. You can do so much better today. 2 different but both great alternatives: Fromm Gold LB Puppy or Horizon Legacy Puppy


----------



## Ki9090 (May 15, 2012)

KittyKat said:


> Pro Plan is filled with corn (filler and boosts 'protein' content) and other crappy ingredients, it's likely that is what has been causing her to chew her feet. Protein is not the enemy - remember - dogs are carnivores. At six months your dog is likely still growing - has she been spayed? If not - I wouldn't spay her yet. Hormones do so much for the growth period - think of humans in that regard.
> 
> Acana is a great food - try any of their grain free line: RANCHLANDS, WILD PRAIRIE, PACIFICA or GRASSLANDS. Once you switch I would keep her on it for a month and see how she's doing. There's a transition period for every food. Also you feed a lot less on Acana - I would feed the lowest value for her weight (I find the values on the bag a bit too high in terms of feeding).
> 
> Hope that helps.


Yes it does! I wasn't sure of she would grow still. No I didn't get her fixed, the vet told me it was fine and best to do it at her age now. But I just could never agree with that in my head, so Ill wait till she's 2ish and done puberty before I take that step


----------

